# Low Residue Diet



## trying_live_life_IBS_free (Apr 13, 2009)

HelloI've been recently diagnosed with IBS (sometimes constipation, sometimes diarrhea), and was told that I should switch to a low residue diet. I was provided a sheet of paper containing things that I should be able to eat and things that I shouldn't touch. Part of the "good" foods I can't eat (ie. lettuce and ground beef are two examples), and some of the "bad" foods don't cause any issues for me. The other thing is that my boyfriend and I have been trying to eat healthier over the past year or so, and with me now being told that I have to eat refined foods, and with him not having IBS, it's really hard for me to eat certain things while he eats other things that are totally different. (We live together, so it's harder than if we lived in different places). Does anyone have any advice? Is there a good recipe book that anyone recommends that contains low-residue recipes, that taste good and everyone can enjoy? Are there any good IBS books out there, that anyone can recommend, so I can get my head wrapped around this messed up syndrome? Thanks so much.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might check out .. even though it talks a lot about soluble fiber, much of the time it is the resistant starch in refined grains which you can have.For some things like rice and that you can get the pouches where you microwave it and that way you could have your rice and he could cook brown rice (or get him a pouch of the brown rice).Ground turkey or chicken would be fine instead of ground beef. Fish usually is soft enough that it is an easy protein source as well and all of those should fit in most diets people call healthy.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Low residue diet.........sigh...........If I would of stayed on that piece of c r a p diet I would of never of gotten better.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is no one size fits all diet and what works very well for one person will not work for another.Usually they push tons of fiber even on the IBSers who know it only makes them worse. It is nice to see that some doctors aren't doing that. Although I still don't think they always appreciate that what diet works can vary so much from one person to another.For some people low residue really works, so I can't say no one should ever follow it. However if after a few weeks of trying it there is not a lot of improvement it may be time to try something else. And for a lot of people the symptoms are the exact same regardless of diet, so if you find that is true for you then just eat what makes you happy and is healthy.


----------

